# Visa Confusions for USA for Singaporean



## Hermes (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I am a Singaporean that is interested in working in the States for a international hotel company headquartered in the USA. 

It would be my first visit to USA and I'm not too sure what kind of visa would I be required to apply for. 

Also, would the process be a difficult and lengthy one?

I would appreciate advices and comments and thank you in advance!

Cheers,
Hermes


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Before you can apply for any visa for the US, you need a "petitioner" - someone to sponsor your visa application. If you already have a job lined up with the international hotel company, it's their job to file a petition for you and once that's done, you can then apply for a visa. The type of visa will depend to a large extent on the type of job you have been offered.

Unless you have worked for this company before, chances are your looking at an H1B visa, and for that there is a lottery.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Unless you have worked for this company before, chances are your looking at an H1B visa, and for that there is a lottery.


Not so much for nationals of Singapore (or Chile). AFAIK, they have their own quota of H1bs known as the H1b1. But we do not know yet whether the OP will qualify for an H1b position. If he does, there is no lottery.

USSFTA Visas (H1B1) - U.S. Embassy Singapore


----------



## Hermes (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you Bevdeforges & Fatbrit for your responsive replies!

It's been a great help. At least I know that the visa that I would be looking at is the H1B1 Visa.

However, could you guys help explain further regarding the lottery system? It sounds refreshing, maybe because I have yet to hear of such a similar system elsewhere. 

Is there a bidding system involved, like that of an auction? Or is it just plain lady luck?

Hermes


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The lotteries are just that, lotteries, not auctions. You want to avoid the lottery if possible.


----------



## Hermes (Jan 23, 2009)

synthia said:


> The lotteries are just that, lotteries, not auctions. You want to avoid the lottery if possible.


Ok. Got it. Thanks for clarifying.


----------

